# 1956 Schwinn DeLuxe Hornet



## vincev (Oct 5, 2011)

Picked up this Hornet a few weeks ago and it was in pretty rough shape.Bearings were caked,etc.Finished it up today.Its not been repainted or restored like new but it looks bright and rides well.Heres a before and after.I had to repaint the Delta light to match the orange[faded red] of the rest of the bike.


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 5, 2011)

Beautiful looking Schwinn you have there. Amazing the transformation with some spiffing up and adding those WW tires.  Did you restore/have restored the saddle or is it an identical replacement?

Dave


----------



## vincev (Oct 5, 2011)

the saddle is an old Schwinn one I had as an extra.


----------



## Talewinds (Oct 5, 2011)

That's a keeper!!!


----------



## Boris (Oct 5, 2011)

Well now, that don't look half bad!


----------



## vincev (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi Dave,I had to get this one together so I could start on that Colson.Thanks again.


----------



## ksing44 (Apr 26, 2013)

*Nice bike!*



vincev said:


> Picked up this Hornet a few weeks ago and it was in pretty rough shape.Bearings were caked,etc.Finished it up today.Its not been repainted or restored like new but it looks bright and rides well.Heres a before and after.I had to repaint the Delta light to match the orange[faded red] of the rest of the bike.




I have one of these too! Mine looks like the before pictures. I even have the same front light. Your after pictures look so great! I always thought I would like to clean it real well like you did, but haven't gotten to it yet. I've had it sine about 1980, so I really have no excuse. Maybe when I retire I'll finally get it looking like yours. 

You must have had some parts re-chromed too? Then just cleaned the paint? Your bike looks so nice. I also need an original-like brown seat. I just put a seat on that was lying around in the bike shop back when I got it. 

Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Gary Mc (Apr 26, 2013)

Great job Vince!!!!!!!  You are definitely in the "MASTER" class at bringing old finishes back to life.  Another well done job.


----------



## HARPO (Apr 26, 2013)

It looks like you gave it Viagra! Nice detail job!

fred


----------



## mruiz (Apr 26, 2013)

Very nice bike. May I ask,  do you know what month of 56 that bike is?
 Because I was under the impresion for not resurching enough, that The plan jane hornet was canti frame.
 I have a 56 frame that I am building to make a Corvette now, instead of a Hornet.
 56 is my birth year.
 Mitch


----------



## bricycle (Apr 26, 2013)

mruiz said:


> Very nice bike. May I ask,  do you know what month of 56 that bike is?
> Because I was under the impresion for not resurching enough, that The plan jane hornet was canti frame.
> I have a 56 frame that I am building to make a Corvette now, instead of a Hornet.
> 56 is my birth year.
> Mitch




Welcome to the 56 Club!


----------



## bricycle (Apr 26, 2013)

Vince, I must say that I am very impressed!!! Ride that sucker on Halloween.....


----------



## kos22us (Apr 26, 2013)

mruiz said:


> Very nice bike. May I ask,  do you know what month of 56 that bike is?
> Because I was under the impresion for not resurching enough, that The plan jane hornet was canti frame.
> I have a 56 frame that I am building to make a Corvette now, instead of a Hornet.
> 56 is my birth year.
> Mitch




the hornet went middleweight & still straightbar frame in 56, deluxe hornet was still ballooner starightbar frame in 56
57' the hornet stayed mw of course but switched to canti frame, deluxe hornet switched to mw canti frame in 57'


----------



## tailhole (Apr 26, 2013)

*nice Hornet!*

Good work.  Love me a Hornet!


----------



## jd56 (Apr 26, 2013)

Nice job Vince!
I must say that the before pocture didnt look that bad to me. But, the after looks dang nice.
Our labor intensive work and knuckle busting task of makkng a find presentable in our eyes is always rewarded with those admiring fingerpointers.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bikeboy1340 (Apr 26, 2013)

*Nice Hornet*

Super nice clean up, Vince.


----------



## kos22us (Apr 26, 2013)

congrats on a job well done, i have a 55' in two tone blue close to the condition of your before pic, what did you use that brough the paint out so nicely ?


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 26, 2013)

Nice bike, but where does the blow up doll sit?


----------



## vincev (Apr 27, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> Nice bike, but where does the blow up doll sit?




She stays on the tandems.lol


----------

